# GSD relation to other breeds



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This article looked at genetic diversity within and among 10 dog breeds including GSD (called GSH here). http://www.pnas.org/content/107/3/1160.full

Given what you experts discuss about the differences among GSD lines, the GSD findings were kind of surprising. First, they were the most homogenous of the 10 breeds examined. Second, GSD are the most different genetically from the other nine breeds. I found that surprising because the GSD breed was pretty recently constructed, well compared to Shar Pei or something.

I would love to know how they selected the individual dogs that constituted the GSD sample.

Anyway have a look,
Mary Jane


----------



## LudusCanis (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Mary Jane! This article is very instructive! As a Grad student, you just made my day alot easier!


----------

